# looking for an old comic



## lopl (May 11, 2018)

does anyone remember an old comic about a fox and a bunny, might've been a mouse, they wind up being friends and have adventures .


----------



## Adriana.rainbow (May 11, 2018)

you mean Zootopia?


----------



## lopl (May 11, 2018)

no,it was kind of a darker comic.


----------



## Adriana.rainbow (May 12, 2018)

Im looking some comics here Lucusvirtual


----------



## lopl (May 12, 2018)

thank you


----------



## richard ponte (Jul 22, 2018)

Im looking for Zootopia. its in that site??


----------



## Adriana.rainbow (Nov 18, 2018)

I dont know, sorry. Take a look in the lists


----------



## Adriana.rainbow (Jan 18, 2019)

try here Zootopia (2016) – GetComics


----------

